# turkey record book question



## 223369

My nephew and brother in law have gotten turkeys already, yes i can't wait until my hunt. My question is where do I find or what are the numbers for a bird to qualify for the record books? I know there is a diference between gun vs bow.


----------



## phensway

For a typical turkey (one beard) to qualify for the record books the total length of the beard plus the length of each spur has to exceed 13 inches. IM not exactly sure for non typical turkeys (multi beards) but i think it may be 20 inches, but im not 100 percent positive...


----------



## multibeard

CBM is the record keeper for Michigan game.

For turkeys to make book they have to measure a total of 12 inches. Beard length + the total of both spurs. I don't think that it makes any difference if it a gun or bow kill.

Non typicals, multiple beards, are scored the same way. Needing a total of 12to make book. The total length of all the beards + the total length of the spurs determines the score.

The three multiple bearded birds I have in the book measured 24.02, 21.14, and 19.00. All thre were take from the same farm in Delta county.


----------



## buktruk

I believe with a bow it only needs to be 8 inches total for CBM.


----------



## mich buckmaster

Bow kill gets you in with like 8 inches. I know that there is a bow section, a gun section, a multi section, and one beard section.


----------



## 223369

thanks for the info. My hunt starts on the 1st of May. I plan on using my bow.


----------



## maxbolen

I took a 5 breaded Turkey in Muskegon County this year. Who this I contact for an offical measure on this Big Tom ?????


----------



## maxbolen

I mean 5 bearded Bird ... Jeez


----------



## casscityalum

go to http://www.buckfax.com/Measurers.htm*(THE CBM WEBSITE) *and contact a scorer in your area..Congrats!


----------



## HunterHawk

go to the cbm website and look for a cbm measurer near you ... i think you can do that anyway... check it out... congrats thats a lot of beards


----------



## CBM President

The one's that said 12" for gun and 8" for bow are correct. Same score for mulitbearded. Turkey can be entered from any year. All our measures are listed by county on Buckfax.com You can also send pictures of your turkey to post on our site too.


----------



## downeaster

Do you have to be a member of CBM to have the turkey scored? Can the turkey be scored after the bird has been dressed? Does it cost to have the bird scored? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks


----------



## maxbolen

I had my 2008 5 bearded Turkey measured yesterday .... 
Cost of $25 - $10 of it is for an entry fee into the Michigan Big Game Record Book then yea also get a subscription to the magazine & a certificate for the entry. 

Total for the bird came to 37 1/16ins. 

I am a surprized hunter to say the least.


----------



## itchn2fish

Nice bird max


----------



## treestand6

Max--you didn't mention that you knocked me out of first place for largest bird in Muskegon County and that I shot another muli-beard this year --only 2 beards- People are starting to believe my QTM Quality Turkey Mgmt. works.

Kill no Jakes
Kill no Hens with beards-(it doubles the genetics)
No Fall hunting
Kill no toms with less than 7 in beards.

With Max's bird we have killed 3 multi-beard off the same property since 2003.


----------



## woodie slayer

multibeard said:


> CBM is the record keeper for Michigan game.
> 
> For turkeys to make book they have to measure a total of 12 inches. Beard length + the total of both spurs. I don't think that it makes any difference if it a gun or bow kill.
> 
> Non typicals, multiple beards, are scored the same way. Needing a total of 12to make book. The total length of all the beards + the total length of the spurs determines the score.
> 
> The three multiple bearded birds I have in the book measured 24.02, 21.14, and 19.00. All thre were take from the same farm in Delta county.


 
i think it needs raised. almost every 2-3 year bird makes the book.10 inch turkeys /1 inch spurs are waaaaaaaaaay to commomn


----------

